# Dead Island - Waffenwechsel



## HNRGargamel (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich schnell zwischen den einzelnen angelegten Waffen(slots) hin und her wechseln kann?

Mir geht das ziemlich auf den Keks, wenn ich in einem heißen Gefecht ins Inventarspringen muss und dort dann mit Doppelklicks und was weiß ich Waffen auswählen muss.... 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## HNRGargamel (12. September 2011)

Hat sich erledigt.. gibt ein Quick Inventory Button!


----------

